# For Those of You Lucky Enough to Live Near a Fry's & Own an Onkyo



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Fry's is blowing out the $99 iPod Dock (Universal Port Version) for $34.99. As Fry's are all West of the Mississippi with the bulk of locations in California, this is only going to apply to a small segment of our Members.
However, if you happen to live near one or have a close friend or family member who does and would be willing to grab one for you, it is a fantastic deal. Given the way they were blowing out x09 Series Onkyo AVR's as well, I really wish I had a Fry's nearby.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## climber07 (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: For Those of You Lucky Enough to Live Near a Fry's & Own an Onkyo*

Yeah, I live 20 minutes from two of them. I went in to try and buy some speakers and an Onkyo amp and they couldn't come down enough for me. I figured spending $4500 would give them an incentive to come down enough to make up for the taxes. I go to Fry's every weekend. Love it, love it, love it. 

The first time I walked into a Fry's in 1997 (to buy a 100 pack of 3.5" floppies for $19.99 with an instant $20.00 rebate) I actually had a tear in my eye. It is a beautiful sight to behold. Electronics for as far as the eye can see.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm guessing Fry's is similar to Best Buy? Oh and Semper Fi devil dog. 3043 1991-1995.


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

*re: For Those of You Lucky Enough to Live Near a Fry's & Own an Onkyo*

Jbrax, Fry's is similar to Best Buy, but I've only been to one in Phoenix, when I was there visitiing my sister-in-law. It was bigger than Best Buy and had much more to choose from, especially when it came to Home Audio.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

*re: For Those of You Lucky Enough to Live Near a Fry's & Own an Onkyo*

Fry's is cool, just as long as you expect less than zero customer service. At least that has my experience, people who work there seem to be unhappy. Three different locations, Fremont, Concord, Burbank... anyone else experience this?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

We used to have something probably similar here in KC called Ultimate Electronics. They have since gone out of business. They carried some pretty high end stuff as well as the budget lines. I would imagine their prices were the cause as they were high.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*re: For Those of You Lucky Enough to Live Near a Fry's & Own an Onkyo*



JBrax said:


> I'm guessing Fry's is similar to Best Buy? Oh and Semper Fi devil dog. 3043 1991-1995.


They remind me more of Tweeter/Sound Advice/HiFi Buys in that they seem to regularly sell discontinued AV Gear for well below Dealer Cost.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> They remind me more of Tweeter/Sound Advice/HiFi Buys in that they seem to regularly sell discontinued AV Gear for well below Dealer Cost.


Well in that case Jack I want one here in KC. If their prices are even close to what you would pay online then that's the best of both worlds. Meaning you get to see and touch as well as pay the online price.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*re: For Those of You Lucky Enough to Live Near a Fry's & Own an Onkyo*

I want one in SW Florida as well. Or anywhere in this Swamp.


----------



## Bags1103 (May 23, 2012)

*re: For Those of You Lucky Enough to Live Near a Fry's & Own an Onkyo*

What kind of ipod dock?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*re: For Those of You Lucky Enough to Live Near a Fry's & Own an Onkyo*

It is one specifically designed for Onkyo AVRs.


----------



## climber07 (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: For Those of You Lucky Enough to Live Near a Fry's & Own an Onkyo*



JBrax said:


> I'm guessing Fry's is similar to Best Buy? Oh and Semper Fi devil dog. 3043 1991-1995.


Semper Fidelis 2862 - 1989-2012 (June 30 my last day on active duty)!

Similar but very different. You get bombarded by bull cookies when you walk in a Best Buy and are greeted with overpriced name brand hype. Don't get me wrong. I still shop at Best Buy occasionally, but Fry's is a whole other culture.

Each Fry's is a different theme. The one near me has huge aquariums and is an "Atlantis" theme. The products are all the same in each store. Some have better customer service than others. I prefer to have to grab an associate then have them stalk me... LOL The Fry's nearest to me also has a coffee shop that sells pastries, sandwiches, and drinks.

The computer section alone in Fry's is the same size as most Best Buy stores. True audio, computer, video and electronics enthusiasts can shop Fry's and get everything they need. The only benefit that Best Buy has is if you are on the West Coast and they have a "Pacific Sales" for kitchen stuff or a "Magnolia Home Theater" for high end audio and video. Still Best Buy is very limited. :boxer:


----------



## dan711 (Nov 10, 2009)

*re: For Those of You Lucky Enough to Live Near a Fry's & Own an Onkyo*



climber07 said:


> Semper Fidelis 2862 - 1989-2012 (June 30 my last day on active duty)!
> 
> Similar but very different. You get bombarded by bull cookies when you walk in a Best Buy and are greeted with overpriced name brand hype. Don't get me wrong. I still shop at Best Buy occasionally, but Fry's is a whole other culture.
> 
> Each Fry's is a different theme. :boxer:


I have always had good luck at least for the most part; shopping at BB. Unfortunately, for me the Fry's nearest to me is an older store that is run down, poor customer service oriented and the employees and managers dress poorly (sorry, that just irritates me). They do tend to have frequent discounts on products like Onkyo.

BTW, nice career Devil Dog. Wish I had stayed in.

Platoon 2063 - 1988-1994


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*re: For Those of You Lucky Enough to Live Near a Fry's & Own an Onkyo*



climber07 said:


> Semper Fidelis 2862 - 1989-2012 (June 30 my last day on active duty)!
> 
> Similar but very different. You get bombarded by bull cookies when you walk in a Best Buy and are greeted with overpriced name brand hype. Don't get me wrong. I still shop at Best Buy occasionally, but Fry's is a whole other culture.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Thank you so much for your Service and sacrifice to keep our Country safe. I cannot fathom how difficult Marine Boot Camp must be! Marines are the first into hot spots and Marine Snipers are the finest in the World. Tis why many Special Forces from the Navy and Army attend Marine Sniper School after getting into their respective Unit.
J


----------



## climber07 (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: For Those of You Lucky Enough to Live Near a Fry's & Own an Onkyo*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Thank you so much for your Service and sacrifice to keep our Country safe. I cannot fathom how difficult Marine Boot Camp must be! Marines are the first into hot spots and Marine Snipers are the finest in the World. Tis why many Special Forces from the Navy and Army attend Marine Sniper School after getting into their respective Unit.
> J


Thank you for your kind words. It was a good ride and a great time. Now since I have retired, I have to work for a living for real... :crying:


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

1hagop said:


> ...just as long as you expect less than zero customer service...


Truth! My biggest issue with them is selling customer returned, defective merchandise as new. They haven't got a penny from me in over 7 years because of this repugnant behavior.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I must say it is disappointing to read all of these negative reports about Fry's. As I have always lived East of the Mississippi, I have not ever shopped at a Fry's. On another Thread, a few months back. a Member purchased a brand new TX-NR709 for an amazingly low price and then got an Open Box 809 for I think $349 on top of it. In this Thread, nothing negative about the Store was mentioned so when I read about Fry's selling the iPod Dock for well below Dealer Cost, I was that much more impressed with Fry's. 

Given these distressing reports about them, I will certainly rethink mentioning/recommending them when an especially good deal is offered by them in the future. Truly is a shame as with the Tweeter Chain being OOB. it is next to impossible to find Stores which sell just discontinued AV Gear well below cost. Sometimes BB/Magnolia does, but it is quite rare.
J


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been wishing Frys would move in to Florida for decades; Best Buy needs some serious competition.


http://www.frys.com/product/5923624


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Agreed. It was a sad day when Sound Advice went OOB as part of the Tweeter Chain. Tweeter acquired them to get High End Brands like Krell, Martin Logan, Sonus Faber and many others. Kind of like when Magnolia was a Chain of High End HT and Stereo Stores that BB purchased. On the West Coast, there are still some standalone Magnolias, but the vast majority are Magnolia Home Theaters that are in the back right corner of most Best Buys.


----------



## climber07 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I must say it is disappointing to read all of these negative reports about Fry's. As I have always lived East of the Mississippi, I have not ever shopped at a Fry's. On another Thread, a few months back. a Member purchased a brand new TX-NR709 for an amazingly low price and then got an Open Box 809 for I think $349 on top of it. In this Thread, nothing negative about the Store was mentioned so when I read about Fry's selling the iPod Dock for well below Dealer Cost, I was that much more impressed with Fry's.
> 
> Given these distressing reports about them, I will certainly rethink mentioning/recommending them when an especially good deal is offered by them in the future. Truly is a shame as with the Tweeter Chain being OOB. it is next to impossible to find Stores which sell just discontinued AV Gear well below cost. Sometimes BB/Magnolia does, but it is quite rare.
> J


I've always had a great experience at Fry's. Additionally, they price match, have a great return policy, and so on.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Fry's is great if you know what you want. As others have mentioned the staff isn't the most proficient. 

The other week I needed to buy an adapter and the 3 staff members I asked had never heard of Display Port. Another time I needed to buy a very cheap Blu-Ray player for a friend and after I was asked if I needed any help all he could do was read the info card in front of each player.

They do have great deals that can sometimes rival online retailers (like $0.99 HDMI cables), a ginormous selection and a good return policy so I do shop there quite often.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is quite reassuring to read that some Fry's are indeed as good as I had hoped them to be. With any store with multiple locations there are invariably going to be locations that are poorly run. This mosft often starts with the General Manager and other Senior Management trickling downward. While I have never shopped at one, prior to the above Posts, I had never read many/any disconcerting Posts about Fry's doing anything bereft of ethics. Thanx again for sharing your experience and I am so glad to read that not all locations are doing such worrying things.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am reasonably well educated when it comes to electronics and electronic equipment.
I have had good help at Fry's and I have also been "helped " by idiots.
This is no different than the specialty "high end" stores.
The times I have needed to return something to Fry's, has always been a no hassle, pleasant experience.
I regularly take my wife there on date night LOL.


----------



## tboo72 (Jun 16, 2012)

I wish I still lived in Arizona. I literally lived at Frys.


----------

